# Подскажите отличия и преимущества моделей Roland fr-4, fr-3sb,fr-3x,fr-7,fr-5?



## msvlip (12 Мар 2020)

Здравствуйте, встал вопрос приобретения цифрового баяна, помогите с отличием между ними, кто понимает, именно существенные отличия?
Итак в чем основная разница моделей Roland fr-4, fr-3sb,fr-3x,fr-7,fr-5?
Какие из них более современные? 
В чем отличия моделей fr-3sb и fr-3x?
Какая модель лучше fr- 4 или fr-7x?
Где возможно их приобрести по хорошей цене? Может кто-то продаёт б/у, где посмотреть? 
На официальном сайте был и других ресурсах тоже, инфы не очень много, кроме обычного показа тембров...
Спасибо!


----------



## kep (12 Мар 2020)

По порядку:
FR-3sb, FR-7, FR-5 - модели первого поколения, выпущены ~15 лет назад
FR-3x, FR-7x - второе поколение, выпущены ~ 10 лет назад
FR-4x, FR-8x - третье поколение (пока последнее), ~ 5 лет назад
Отличий между fr-3sb и fr-3x много, но если у Вас ни одной не было, я бы советовал выбирать более новый FR-3x.
FR-7x vs. FR-4x - выбор сложнее. Если нужна полная клавиатура, то FR-7x (41 клавиша). Если нужны более развитые звуковые возможности - пожалуй, FR-4x. 
Про посмотреть/приобрести - я не знаю, к сожалению.


----------



## msvlip (12 Мар 2020)

kep написал(а):


> По порядку:
> FR-3sb, FR-7, FR-5 - модели первого поколения, выпущены ~15 лет назад
> FR-3x, FR-7x - второе поколение, выпущены ~ 10 лет назад
> FR-4x, FR-8x - третье поколение (пока последнее), ~ 5 лет назад
> ...


Спасибо! А вы не а курсе Roland планирует выпускать в ближайшее время новые модели, время подошло? Или ждать этого не стоит?
Все-таки про разницу моделей 7x и 4x хочется понять, 7ку можно взять дешевле б/у,но она тяжелее и звуки более старые насколько я понял, есть ли еще существенная разница?


----------



## kep (12 Мар 2020)

Я бы не рассчитывал на новые модели.
FR-7x - одна из лучших моделей, она полная (41/120) и удобная, но относительно старая и у нее есть пара известных проблем, самая неприятная - со временем на дисплее появляются белые полосы.
FR-4x - меньше (37/120), новее, питается от стандартных АА аккумуляторов. 
Звуки одного порядка у обеих моделей, настраивать под себя надо обязательно - фабричные настройки плохие. У четверки лучше компютерный редактор, позволяет настраивать интерактивно.


----------



## msvlip (12 Мар 2020)

kep написал(а):


> Я бы не рассчитывал на новые модели.
> FR-7x - одна из лучших моделей, она полная (41/120) и удобная, но относительно старая и у нее есть пара известных проблем, самая неприятная - со временем на дисплее появляются белые полосы.
> FR-4x - меньше (37/120), новее, питается от стандартных АА аккумуляторов.
> Звуки одного порядка у обеих моделей, настраивать под себя надо обязательно - фабричные настройки плохие. У четверки лучше компютерный редактор, позволяет настраивать интерактивно.


Спасибо, может дадите ссылки почитать про эти модели подробнее? Я склоняюсь к 4 модели всё-таки из-за компактности и современности....


----------



## kep (12 Мар 2020)

msvlip написал(а):


> Спасибо, может дадите ссылки почитать про эти модели подробнее? Я склоняюсь к 4 модели всё-таки из-за компактности и современности....


Пройдитесь по темам этого форума (Roland), там ссылки лежат.


----------

